# brootal sun fest



## daysndaze (Feb 15, 2010)

hey everyone! theres a sick ass festival coming up in tucson AZ march 19th - 21st. 
http://www.myspace.com/brootalsunfest lotsa good bands n' shit. come on out! be safe. -jesse


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly (Feb 15, 2010)

im ganna try and make this


----------

